# ¿Mi futuro serán reparaciones sencillas ?



## sweepet (May 26, 2018)

Muy buenas, mi nombre es Victor, 19 (casi 20) años, vivo en Venezuela, y me he decidido registrar acá por el motivo de que me he decidido a comenzar a aprender desde NADA sobre electrónica, pero mas en específico a reparar cosas básicas como cargadores, sonidos, monitores, televisores, cosas como esas que no requieren un doctorado, porque como algunos sabrán en Venezuela la situación está difícil y bueno quiero irme por el arte de la reparación, ya que es lo que he visto que más me llama la atención.

Así que quisiera ver consejos sobre, con que me hago primero, yo pensaba comprar un cautin y estaño, para ir aprendiendo a soldar, que es lo más básico porque muchas veces viene alguien diciendo que su cargador o algo así se daño, y es un pequeño cable suelto. Se que dirán que esto lleva estudio y que comience leyendome un libro de 500 páginas, pero se que no hace falta, ya que como dije no quiero irme por circuitos y cosas así super difíciles, claro poco a poco quizás si valla aprendiendo.

También quisiera saber que cautin y estaño sería bueno comprar, en Venezuela todo es de mala calidad porque lo bueno está incomprable así que ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Soldador-cautin de 30 o 40 Watts
Decapante
Estaño de 1mm del 60 %


----------



## sweepet (May 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Soldador-cautin de 30 o 40 Watts
> Decapante
> Estaño de 1mm del 60 %


Excelente respuesta, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Mejor si el soldador-cautin tiene punta cerámica


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 26, 2018)

y no te olvides del tester... no hace falta comprar un equipo de maxima calidad para empezar ...con uno de estos





ya es suficiente , y son inmortales...! yo tengo uno hace año y medio y le hago de todo al pobre, y todavia no se quemo...
pero compra el que viene con buzzer. para prueba de diodos.. *el DT-830B viene sin buzzer*, el *DT-830D* es el que trae buzzer.
eso. y empieza a acumular aparatos electronicos en desuso para sacar partes.


----------



## sweepet (May 26, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> y no te olvides del tester... no hace falta comprar un equipo de maxima calidad para empezar ...con uno de estos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias amigo,


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Para lo que es Venezuela hoy [tenemos foristas amigos de allá] , vas a necesitar vaaaarios sueldos mínimos


----------



## sp_27 (May 26, 2018)

Ya con el tester van casi 4 sueldos con cesta triste bono alimenticio incluido
Tester Multimetro Probador Digital Dt-830d - Bs. 8.900.000,00
Tester Multimetro Digital Dt830d Voltimetro Nuevo En Su Caja - Bs. 9.990.000,00

Mi tester es casi igual al de la foto de cuervo brujo, no tiene buzzer.

Lo bueno es que es un solo gasto, ese aparatito dura mucho si lo cuidas.


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 26, 2018)

por eso, decia, dentro de todo es el mas "economico" pero sirve bien para probar continuidad etc...igual con el que no tiene buzzer podes hacer lo mismo, solo que hay que mirar la pantalla a cada rato nomas..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

A mi se me rompió el buzzer así que me está dando tortícolis


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 27, 2018)

Con soldador (cautín), tester y cuatro destorilladores heredados empezé a destripar aparatos.
El soporte para el cautín lo puedes hacer con una tabla y una chapita o alambre acerado.
Con eso y un rincón donde poner una mesa o una tabla sobre un taburete, así han empezado la mayoría.

Y hoy tienes la suerte de internet, aunque sea fraccionado, lee todo lo que puedas y cuando tengas dudas aquí están los amigos del foro.  
Ah y los chispazos, calambrazos, quemaduras y cortes son gajes del oficio.
Por las malas aprenderás que el cable del soldador siempre es demasiado corto y se escurre entre los dedos   
No lo dejes enchufado a la vista en presencia de niños, se sienten atraidos por él.
Trata de tener siempre un orden y rutina para trabajar y atenuaras bastante los posibles efectos secundadarios. 

Esto último se pierde con el tiempo y nos invade el "desorden ordenado"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2018)

Resorte de los que cuelgan los tachos de lavarropas , ideal para cautin-soldador


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 6, 2018)

hola saludos ni que lo digan, sobrevivir en Venezuela reparando es bien difícil ahorita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Si , sabemos por que condiciones socio-económicas están pasando actualmente , dificil sobrevivir de cualquier manera . . .


----------

